# ~*Contest Thread 2004*~updated 01/15/04*



## Maleficent2

Magic Kingdom Travel Trivia

http://www.kingdommagictravel.com/trivia_contest/trivia_intro.htm

1.What was the original name of the Dinosaur attraction at Disney's Animal Kingdom? Countdown to Extinction

2.What is the official drink of the Adventurers Club at Walt Disney World? KUNGALOOSH

3.In Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, who is the self-appointed leader of the dwarfs? DOC?

4.What Disney animated character has a treasure trove of things that once belonged to humans? Ariel

5.At the end of the animated feature Peter Pan, who chases Captain Hook off into the sunset? Croc

6.At what Disney theme park attraction can you hear the song "Grim Grinning Ghosts"? The Haunted Mansion


7.What character flew over the castle to open the original Disneyland show?TINK

8.Walt Disney's apartment is above what building on Main Street, U.S.A. at Disneyland Park: the Fire House or the Opera House?


----------



## nicolep91

Better Homes and Gardens are giving away $10,000 cash at:
www.bhg.com/cash

*EXPIRED*


----------



## nicolep91

Publishers Clearing House is giving away $1 Million. Enter at:

http://www.pch.com/

*EXPIRED (they may have a new one started though)*


----------



## nicolep91

http://www.pcworld.com/sweepstakes/0103_prize_fantasy/index.asp

*EXPIRED*


----------



## nicolep91

You must register 1st and then you can enter to win $100,000. 
One entry per person every 24 hours (and they keep track!) Ends 3/31/04

http://store.eharlequin.com/sweepstakes/hundred_thousand_sweeps.jhtml

*EXPIRED*


----------



## nicolep91

The Woman's Day WDW contest is over, but if you go to 

http://www.womansday.com/default.asp?section_id=8

they have lots of other contests to enter.


----------



## Mish19

Found this on another message board.  It's a site that lists instant win games.

www.myinstantwin.com


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.child.com/sweepstakes/index.jsp


multi contests all in one place


----------



## Snow Brite

http://psc.disney.go.com/radiodisney/winbig/listen_to_win.html

Enter once per day but you need the word of the day! (We don't get Radio Disney, but if anyone knows it let me know!)

Grand Prize:

As Grand Prize winner of Radio Disney's Why Not Meet Hilary Duff Sweepstakes, Radio Disney will hook you up with Hilary Duff, the star of The Lizzie McGuire Movie, for some together time in Los Angeles, California. Plus we'll set you up with your own $2,000 pre-paid credit card, and a copy of her new CD featuring her single "Why Not". How will the two of you spend your time and credit? Cruise in a limo to lunch? Shop 'til you drop with Hilary as your style advisor? Soak up some California sun pool side? You decide, but don't wait too long... you've got places to go and things to do! Win a prize on the air, or know the daily Code Word to enter online. Many will enter and only one will win. You must enter the correct code word of the day and be 14 and under. Click rules below for complete details.

YOU MUST BE 14 AND UNDER TO ENTER.

Anyone want to help me with the codes? I have a HUGE Lizzie fan here!

Jennifer


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.weddingsolutions.com/wyndham_sweepstakes/


EXPIRED


----------



## nicolep91

BMG Online Sweepstakes

http://www.bmgmusic.com/sweeps/sweeps_form_dvdvcr_2003.jhtml

*EXPIRED*


----------



## Maleficent2

Mal


----------



## nicolep91

Elle Girl has several NEW contests to enter, including a trip to Hawaii  and lots more at:

http://www.ellegirl.com/eg/win/index.jsp

They all have different ending dates and entry rules, but most are once per day.


----------



## Maleficent2

EXPIRED


----------



## nicolep91

Mousesavers has a new Disney Sweepstakes page at:

http://www.mousesavers.com/free.html#sweeps

Many of them are already listed here, but you might still want to check it out!


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.birkenstock.com/inbox/

Win a free pair of Birenstocks one pair each month

Limit one entry per person. Drawings will be held by the fifth day of the month for all surveys received the previous month. Entry will be valid for one drawing for the month that the survey is received. Drawings terminate 12/31/05. Birkenstock reserves the right to terminate drawing without prior notice. No purchase necessary to enter. Winners may select one pair of Birkenstock shoes or sandals up to $100 value. Selection subject to availability. Estimated odds of winning are 1/10,000. Winners will be notified by mail. Winners must respond within 60 days of notification. Void where prohibited.


----------



## nicolep91

Win a 2003 Hummer! 

http://www.sanfordcorp.com/sanford/consumer/h2promo/jhtml/form.jhtml

EXPIRED


----------



## nicolep91

http://www.thepartymix.com/SO_sweep.asp

*EXPIRED*


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.mamamarys.com/contest.html

All recipes submitted will be the property of Spartan Foods of America, Inc. Spartan reserves the right to publish all recipes without compensation, either in its own publications or in any other media. All properly submitted recipes will be acknowledged. Finalists will be notified as they are selected. Entrants must not be employees or in families of employees of Spartan Foods of America, Inc, its advertising agency or sales force organizations. There are no age limitations. 

 Entries must be typed or neatly handwritten. Please include your name, address including ZIP code, daytime and evening phone numbers, the category (Traditional or Dessert) in which you are entering your recipe,the name of your chosen charity and (mail-in entries only) the proof of purchase symbol from any Mama Mary's® Gourmet Pizza Crust package.


Recipes must specify use of Mama Mary's® Gourmet Pizza Crusts.


Please limit submissions to ONE recipe per entry.


Recipes will be judged on the basis of originality, taste, presentation and compatibility with associated lifestyles and locations.


Each quarter, 4 semifinalists will be chosen in each category. Semifinalists will receive a cappuccino machine and a free one-year supply of Mama Mary's® Gourmet Pizza Crusts. Semifinalists qualify to compete for the Grand Prize.


One Grand Prize winner in each category will be chosen from the year's field of 16 Traditional Recipe and 16 Dessert Recipe semifinalists. Grand Prize winners will each receive a trip to Disney World plus $5,000, half of which ($2,500) will be donated by Spartan Foods of America to the charity of each winner's choice. (Contestants' designated charities are subject to verification by Spartan.)


----------



## dtuleya

http://www.haagendazs.com/preprm.do?id=35

2003 Passport to Pleasure Promotion

Enter online today for a chance to WIN a 2004 Mercedes-Benz SLK 320, or you can be automatically entered when you participate in the Free Häagen-Dazs® Mail-in Offer. Earn a free Häagen-Dazs® pint or package of bars when you buy any 4 Häagen-Dazs products. Experience the pure pleasure of Häagen-Dazs and a chance to win this sleek roadster. 

Enter now for your chance to win! 

See Details and Official Rules pages for complete details. Free Häagen-Dazs Offer: Void in Louisiana or where prohibited. Häagen-Dazs Passport to Pleasure sweepstakes: No purchase necessary. Purchase will not increase your chance of winning. Promotion ends May 7, 2004 at 11:59 p.m. E.T. 


Official Rules:  http://www.haagendazs.com/preprr.do?id=35


----------



## dtuleya

http://magazines.ivillage.com/redbook/spc/0,,50_540196,00.html

There are ten different contests.  Hurry, new contests begin July 7!


----------



## nicolep91

http://www.cokemusic.com/home/newindex.jsp

Ends 2/11/04

*EXPIRED*


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Universal.

http://deerparkwater.com/brandinfo/promotions.asp?#

Sweepstakes open to residents of AL, CT, DE, GA, KY, MD, NC, NJ, NY, OH, PA, SC, TN, VA, and WV . You will also need the UPC number from any specially marked pack of Deer Park water.

Limit one entry/person/day. Contest ends 1/31/04. Expired!


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Universal.

http://www.polandspring.com/activit...S106C6851P169973B169974S0&cprn9294=609121827#

Sweepstakes open to residents of CT, MA, MD, ME, NH, NJ, NY, PA, RI, and  VT.  You will also need the UPC number from any specially marked pack of Poland Spring water.

Limit one entry/person/day. Contest ends 1/31/04. Expired!


----------



## Maleficent2

EXPIRED


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Universal.

http://ozarkawater.com/aboutus/prom...106C7792P169977B169978S0&cprn27598=338759796#


Sweepstakes open to residents of AR, KS, LA, MO, MS, OK, TN, and TX . You will also need the UPC number from any specially marked pack of Ozarka water.

Limit one entry/person/day. Contest ends 1/31/04. Expired!


----------



## nicolep91

Candystand.com Sweepstakes

http://www.candystand.com/sweepstakes/

Lots of contests here that change monthly. Different ending dates for each but they are all daily entry.


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to WDW.

http://register.go.com/bvhe/sweeps/...://register.go.com/bvhe/sweeps/lionking/entry

Limit one entry/person/day. Contest ends 2/28/04. 
Receive additional entries by playing the trading card game. 

http://disney.tokenzone.com/dtz2/set/lionking/Home

Expired!


----------



## rafikimom

I just found this on another board.  Sorry if it's a repeat.  $1 million giveaway or 10,000 clorox cleaning kits.  Enter daily, expires on 2/1/05.   http://clorox.onlinepromo.com/splash.cfm


----------



## nicolep91

Lifetime's Chevy Blazer Sweepstakes

https://ntss01.webserve.net/secure/HEARST/Sweeps/lfechevysweeps_entry.html#rules

*EXPIRED*


----------



## 919Florida

Hi everybody, did anyone happen to get question number two for the Kingdom Magic Travel contest? I totally forgot the second week and missed it. If you could let me know I would really appreciate it. Thanks so much.


----------



## dtuleya

http://www.homemadesimple.com/sweepstakes/gcfun/index.shtml

Grand Prize - $50,000
Limit 1 entry per person per day. Sweepstakes is open only to residents of the U.S. and Canada, who are of legal age at time of entry. No purchase necessary. Entries must be received by 11:59 am (EST) on 5/31/04, to be eligible.


----------



## J&D

Just a friendly FYI- the sweepstakes that buzz and I posted are the same sweepstakes. There are several links that will take you to the entry form at the Disney site. Just remember there is a limit of one entry/day. Don't want anyone to void their entry because they followed both links thinking they were different sweepstakes.


----------



## buzz2400

win a disney cruise from robitussum

http://www.broadcastwinners.com/drmom/index.php?page=entry


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Universal.

http://www.newlowpricemusic.com/default.asp?referrerCode=umrb#buttons

Limit one entry/person. Contest ends 2/3/04. Expired!


----------



## Maleficent2

http://psc.disney.go.com/abcnetworks/toondisney/totally_toon_sweepstakes/index.html

answer Cheesecake

1xday

One (1) GRAND PRIZE: A five (5) day/four (4) night vacation trip for winner and three (3) guests (Guests) to Walt Disney World® Resort (Resort) in Orlando, FL (Trip), consisting of the following elements: (1) four (4) nights accommodations at a Resort hotel of Sponsors selection for four (4) people (one room/quad occupancy); (2) four (4) 4-day Park Hopper® passes; (3) one (1) gift basket with Mickeys PhilharMagic merchandise; (4) VIP seating for four (4) persons for Mickeys PhilharMagic; (5) VIP tickets for four (4) for a Meet and Greet with characters featured in Mickeys PhilharMagic (subject to talent availability); (6) if winner resides more than two hundred fifty (250) miles from Resort, round-trip coach air transportation for four (4) between the major metropolitan airport nearest winners residence and Orlando International Airport and (6) airport/hotel transfers.. Airline carriers regulations and conditions apply. All expenses not specifically mentioned herein are not included and are solely the winners responsibility, including but not limited to round-trip transportation between an airport near winners residence and Orlando International Airport if winner resides less than two hundred fifty (250) miles from the Resort, round trip transportation between the winners residence and the airport, hotel room service, parking fees, laundry service, food, alcoholic beverages, merchandise, souvenirs, local and long distance telephone calls, tips, gratuities and service charges. Travel and lodging are subject to availability, certain restrictions, blockout dates and Sponsors approval and must be completed by November 30, 2004


----------



## Eilonwy

> _Originally posted by Maleficent2 _
> *http://psc.disney.go.com/abcnetworks/toondisney/totally_toon_sweepstakes/index.html
> 
> answer Cheesecake
> 
> 1xday
> 
> *




FYI, I got the following message:

_Sorry, you must be between 4 and 16 years of age as of November 16, 2003 in order to enter Toon Disneys Totally Toon Sweepstakes, but don't worry there's plenty of fun and adventure waiting for you right now throughout ToonDisney.com! _


And of course DS is still under 3....


----------



## Doodlebug939

Ok I admit that I read often but dont post nearly enough.  I borrowed this from another board.

http://www.pfgoldfish.com/main.asp


When the site loads click on Play Colorful Money.  There is a box that says click to enter your code but if you look below it there is a box where you can enter without a code.  You can enter once a day.  

I won a cute colorful wallet.  Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Doodlebug939

Win $100 Worth of Hasbro Toys Instantly

http://hasbro.ed4.net/toychest/iw/signup.cfm

I have been playing for a week or so now and havent won yet.  But I have a friend who won the first time she tried.  You can only enter once a day.  Good luck to all of you.


----------



## dtuleya

www.elfmovie.com/etchasketch 

Ends 1/31/04.


----------



## nicolep91

Universal PPV - Hulk Universal Orlando Resort Sweepstakes

http://www.universalppv.net/movies/hulk/sweeps/

*EXPIRED*


----------



## ToriLammy

Not an online but if you have a GM dealership near you and you are out and about - stop in and take a chance   There is a second chance mail in option (see official rules for details).

http://www.gm.com/vc/hotbutton/index.html 

Who may participate: Promotion open to legal residents of the 50 United States and the District of Columbia who are 21 years of age or older at time of entry and hold a valid U.S. driver's license. Employees, officers, and directors of General Motors Corporation ("GM" or "Sponsor"), its subsidiaries, affiliated companies, dealerships, advertising and promotion agencies, and those associated with the development, distribution or implementation of this Game, their immediate families (including parents, in-laws, siblings, children or spouse, regardless of where they live) and members of the same household, whether related or not, are not eligible to participate. 

How to play the game: Visit a participating GM dealer during the Promotion Period and press the blue OnStar button in a designated GM Hot Button promotional vehicle equipped with OnStar to speak to the Operator, and connect to the game play phone line. You will be asked to provide your primary home telephone number, your home zip code, and the last four (4) digits of your driver's license number. The game play operator will tell you if you are a winner. In the event that a designated OnStar equipped promotional vehicle is not available for any reason, you may obtain an official game play request form from your participating GM dealer. To play the game by mail, complete the game play request form with your name, address, city, state, zip code, home telephone number, the last 4 digits of your driver's license number, one selected vehicle model/brand from the dealership you visited, and the complete name of the dealership where you received your request form, and mail in an envelope to: GM Hot Button Game Play Request, P.O. Box 16593, Mascoutah, IL 62224-6593. Requests must be postmarked by March 1, 2004 and received by March 8, 2004. All required information, including dealership name, must be included or request form is void. Only original game play request forms are eligible. Photocopies of request forms, or electronically, digitally, or mechanically reproduced game plays will be disqualified. Independent judges will play the game on your behalf and will inform you if you are a potential winner. Only winners will be notified. Limit one game play per person. Limit one game play per home telephone number or household during the Promotion Period, regardless of the method of participation. All game play registrations and requests become the property of the Sponsor and will not be acknowledged or returned, and no correspondence will be entered into. 

Winning: If you receive a winning message from the GM Hot Button game play operator, or independent judges who played on your behalf by mail-in request, you are a potential winner subject to verification. Your game play will be verified by independent judges whose decisions are final and binding in all respects. 

Odds of winning: Total approximate number of game plays available is 5,500,000. Total prizes: 1000. Odds of winning: Approximately 1:5,500. 

Prizes: 1,000 Grand Prizes. 1,000 GM vehicles will be awarded based on the participating GM dealerships and the make/brand of the designated OnStar equipped promotional vehicles used by participants when playing the game. A winning participant will be awarded a GM vehicle that corresponds to the make/brand of the vehicle used when such winning participant plays the GM Hot Button game or the make/brand of the vehicle indicated on participant's mail-in game request form. For example: If a participant receives a winning message while in a Pontiac vehicle, the prize awarded will be a Pontiac, with make, model and features as determined at the sole discretion of the Sponsor. If a participant receives a winning message by mail-in request, the prize awarded will be a vehicle based on the name of the participating GM dealership and the make/brand of vehicle sold by the named GM dealership as indicated on such participant's game request form. Of the 1,000 total available vehicle prizes approximately 625 will be Chevrolet, with a minimum Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price (MSRP) of $9,995; approximately 15 will be Oldsmobile, with a minimum MSRP of $18,950; approximately 130 will be Pontiac, minimum MSRP $15,495; approximately 43 will be Buick, minimum MSRP $22,305; approximately 6 will be Cadillac, minimum MSRP $31,060; approximately 70 will be GMC, minimum MSRP $15,405; approximately 2 will be HUMMER, minimum MSRP $49,995; approximately 104 will be Saturn, minimum MSRP $10,995; approximately 5 will be Saab, minimum MSRP $26,090. The actual vehicle and features/options will be determined by Sponsor in its sole discretion, and actual MSRP of each vehicle may vary depending on the features/options it contains, but will not fall below the minimum MSRP for each vehicle brand listed above. Vehicles will be delivered to winner through the participating GM dealer that the winner visited to participate in the game. No other delivery option will be available. Vehicles will not be delivered anywhere outside the United States. Subject to availability, prizes will be delivered approximately 120 days from final verification of participant's eligibility. Winner is responsible for all taxes and expenses, including but not limited to: sales tax, luxury tax, destination charges, registration, title and license fees, insurance, and all other costs incurred in claiming, registering or using the vehicle. Winner must present their valid U.S. driver's license, verify the home telephone number they provided to participate in the game, and provide satisfactory proof of liability insurance prior to prize delivery. Prize details and availability are subject to change. In the event a particular vehicle cannot be supplied for any reason, a similar vehicle of comparable value may be substituted at Sponsor's sole discretion. Prize is non-transferable, and no cash substitutions except at Sponsor's sole discretion. One prize per person, household or family. Average vehicle cost based on all available prizes is $28,000. Total MSRP of all available prizes: $28,000,000.


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Orlando.

http://www.orlandoinfo.com/contest/...27987597&jsessionid=50301951411073326770375TR

Limit one entry/person and/or household. Contest ends 1/31/04. Expired!


----------



## organicb

http://clients.eprize.net/hanes/spinforcomfort/ 
Instantly win underwear.  Daily entry. Maximum of 5 wins per person. Runs from 12/1/03 to 3/1/04. 
Go get your free underware.
Bari


----------



## J&D

Win a driving package from the Richard Petty Driving Experience.

http://www.ddsrc.com/dial/ArmourRPDE/Enter.aspx

Limit one entry/person. Expired!


----------



## Beanie

All updated as of January 14th, 2004~


----------



## buzz2400

919Florida
Here are the questions and answers to 1-3:
1. On what disney theme park attraction do guests fly over the city of London at night?  Peter Pan
2.  What wonderful world of disney television movie was inspired by a thrill ride from MGM studios at Walt Disney World?  Tower of Terror.
3.  What disney theme park features a replica of the historic restaurant the hollywood brown derby?  MGM


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Orlando.

http://www.orlandoinfo.com/articles/viewarticles_static.cfm?pageid=951

Limit one entry/person. Expired!


----------



## starwood

> _Originally posted by J&D _
> *Win a trip to Orlando.
> 
> http://www.orlandoinfo.com/articles/viewarticles_static.cfm?pageid=951
> 
> Limit one entry/person. Contest ends 3/12/04. *



I can't enter this because DH works for Block during tax season.  Does anyone know if I could enter my mother?  That would be DH's MIL and technically not a member of the immediate family.


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to WDW.

http://eetandern.yahoo.com/eetandern/static/index.html

Expired


----------



## dtuleya

EXPIRED!   http://overboard.redlobster.com/clients/redlobster/nojf_sweeps.htm

New Orleans. What better place to experience the succulent taste of shrimp than in the heart of the bayou? Come down to where the tempo is slower and feast your heart and soul. 
This fabulous jazz getaway includes:

Roundtrip coach airfare for two to New Orleans 
Three nights, four days accommodations from April 22 to April 25, 2004 
Two-day admission tickets to the New Orleans Jazz and Heritage Festival 
You must enter by Feb. 1, so sign up today


----------



## nicolep91

Radio Disney's - Catch That Kid Sweepstakes

http://radio.disney.go.com/winbig/catchthatkid/index.html

*EXPIRED*


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to WDW.

http://www.ourbestforyou.com/contest.asp

Limit one entry/person. Contest ends 2/29/04. 

Expired!


----------



## BCVOwner2002

I just found a great website for sweepstakes.  Check it out:

http://www.sweeps.ws/index.php

Here are a few that caught my eye:

http://www.buick.com/rainier/seabiscuit/
Sweepstakes ends at 11:59 PM ET on March 15, 2004.  Prizes: One (1) Grand Prize: 2004 Rainier CXL Plus with AWD. The Plus package includes Bose Sound System, XM Radio (XM Radio available only in the 48 contiguous states; activation and service fees extra), and a 6-disc CD changer. Specific model, color and option content will be determined solely by Sponsor, Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price: $38,945. 

CALL IN SICK FROM VEGAS SWEEPSTAKES 
http://www.sonypictures.com/dilbertsweeps/
Ends at 5:00 p.m. PT on March 12, 2004.  

Win A Trip To Jamaica, Mon!
http://www.cmt.com/interact/sweepstakes/jamaica/
Sweepstakes ends at 12:00 a.m. (CT) February 27, 2004 

Great Garage Giveaway:
http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/pac_ctnt/text/0,2019,DIY_14161_17138,00.html
Ends 5:00 p.m. ET on March 15, 2004.


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Disneyland.

http://disney.promotionexpert.com/springsweeps/splash.html

Limit one entry/person/day. Expired!


----------



## J&D

Women- Win a trip to WDW for you and 7 of your girlfriends. We would take each other, right?

http://abc.go.com/daytime/theview/reunion/index.html

Limit one entry/person. Expired!


----------



## J&D

Win a Brother Bear DVD.

http://et.tv.yahoo.com/contests/2004/03/04/brotherbear/index2.html

Limit one entry/person/e-mail address/day. Expired!


----------



## J&D

Win a trip for 2 to Australia.

http://www.starznemosweeps.com/enter.cfm

Limit one entry/person/prize drawing/day. Expired!


----------



## J&D

Win a Springtime With Roo prize pack.

http://www.parents.com/marketing/SpringtimeWithRoo/splash.htm

Limit one entry/person/e-mail address/household. Expired!


----------



## J&D

Win a Winnie the Pooh tree house or Winnie the Pooh party supplies.

http://disneywinniethepooh.regangrp.com/contest_entry.asp

Limit one entry/person/day. Expired!


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Orlando and Universal & Nickelodeon Studios. 

http://www.fudgedelic.com/adventure_sweepstakes.html

Limit one entry/person/email address/day. Contest ends 9/1/04.


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to WDW.

http://www.evdpe.com/bitemyslice/?swpstk=bm_springbreak04&cmp_code=bm

Limit one entry/person/household/email address/day. Contest ends 12/30/04.


----------



## J&D

Win a family reunion at Sea World or Busch Gardens.

https://www.enterprise.com/car_rent...do?sweep_Id=002&transactionId=WebTransaction3

Limit 6 entries/person. Expired!


----------



## J&D

Win a Haunted Mansion DVD.

http://et.tv.yahoo.com/contests/2004/03/23/hauntedmansion/index2.html

Limit one entry/person/email address/household/day. Expired!


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Orlando or Pensacola.

http://www.pensacolanewsjournal.com/marketing/contests/springfever/index.shtml

Contest ends 4/27/04. Expired!


----------



## J&D

Win a CD player and a Disney CD collection.

http://www.countrystars.com/contests/HomeOnTheRange2004/index.html

Limit one entry/person. Expired!


----------



## J&D

Win a 2005 Dodge Grand Caravan and/or various other prizes.

http://radio.disney.go.com/winbig/dodge/index.html

Limit one entry/person/email/household/day. Expired!


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Orlando.

http://www.womansday.com/article.asp?section_id=6&article_id=8737&page_number=1

Limit one entry/person/day. Expired!


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Orlando.

http://www.hollywood.com/movies/story/t5/feature/1746371

Limit one entry/person/household. Expired!


----------



## bentley483

Enter to win a diamond bracelet or necklace.  Contest ends 5/10/2004.  Enter every day!

http://kraft3.promotions.com/mothers04/front.do


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Orlando.

http://www.fl-ag.com/tangerines/register.htm

Expired!


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Orlando.

http://www.pledgetoprepare.com/sweepstakes.html#

Limit one entry/person/e-mail address/day. Contest ends 11/30/04.


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Orlando.

http://kraft2.promotions.com/spaspectacular/splash.do

Limit one entry/e-mail address/person/household/day. Expired!


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Sea World or Busch Gardens.

http://www.kfc.com/seaworld/sweepstakes.htm

Limit one entry/household. Sweepstakes ends 8/31/04.


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to WDW.

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/special/tivo/tivoHomepage?bhcp=1

Limit one entry/person. Expired!


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Universal Studios.

http://signup.universalstudios.com/form/102

Limit one entry/person. Expired!


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.cirquedusoleil.com/CirqueDuSoleil/en/default.htm

join the club first and once you have confirmed  your registration you may enter

answers to questions

Franco Dragone

German Wheel

World Beat (that is what I came up with)

Drawing on May 17, 2004. The selected entrant must be reached by e-mail or by phone within two business days following the drawing. Mathematical skill-testing question mandatory for residents of Canada. Limit of one entry per e-mail address during the contest.


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.whymilk.com/spread_join.htm

Join Club Milk For A Chance To Win A Free Prize! 

Each month, every Club Milk member is automatically registered to win a free prize. Prizes like popular game systems, MP3 players, digital cameras, movie passes, got milk? backpacks and clothing, and loads of other great prizes. Prizes change each month, so make sure you check back often for your chance to win! This month were giving away an MP3 Player. 

Club Milk is a members-only group that delivers exclusive content and news, sneak-peaks at our newest milk mustache celebrities and special chances to win on whymilk.com. And, all of this is sent right to your in-box. Sign-up is free, quick and easy.


----------



## Maleficent2

EXPIRED


----------



## J&D

Win a Disney Cruise.

http://www.starzsummergoldsweeps.com/

Limit one entry/person/email address/day. Expired!


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to WDW.

http://www.colgate.com/app/Colgate/US/OralCare/Promotions/CountryShowdown.cvsp

Limit one entry/person/email address. Contest ends 10/30/04.


----------



## maryssasmom

win a trip to Hollywood

http://www.pfgoldfish.com/main.asp

go to Garfield's Search For Odie

if you do not have a decoder card you can drag one from the left and the answer is Hollywood

good luck!!


----------



## dtuleya

Thanks for all the great contests posts!


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Typhoon Lagoon and two other water parks.

http://www.cartoonnetwork.com/promos/200405_juicydrops/index.html

Limit one entry/person/ e-mail address/day. Expired!


----------



## Maleficent2

http://clorox.onlinepromo.com/splash.cfm

 runs 12:01 A.M. PT 8/01/03 to 11:59 P.M. PT 2/01/05. 

 Only 7 plays per week (Sat.-Fri.), per email address

 Grand Prize: $1,000,000 paid $25,000/yr for 40 years without interest. First payment made on/about 4/01/05. Winner may elect cash value of annuity in lieu of 40-year payout (estimated at $450,000 as of 4/16/03). Annuity Retail Value $1,000,000; Cash Payout Retail Value $450,000. (10,000) 1st Prizes: Clorox Cleaning Kits consisting of a convenience caddy and an assortment of Clorox household cleaning products. ARV $35.87 ea. Odds of winning any prize are dependent upon the number of game plays transacted. Only one prize per household/email address. Total ARV of all prizes: $1,358,700. No substitution or transfer of prizes, except by Sponsor. Taxes and expenses not specified herein are winner's responsibility. Grand Prize, if unclaimed, will be awarded in a 2nd-chance drawing. Other unclaimed prizes not awarded.
2nd-Chance Drawing: Upon submission of initial entry/game play, if a non-winning message appears, entrants will be given the option to enter into a 2nd-chance drawing for the Grand Prize, if it is unclaimed at the end of the promotion period. Only one 2nd-chance entry per email address. One (1) potential winner will be randomly selected on/about 2/28/05 by Judges. Odds of winning depend on number of eligible entries received.


----------



## Maleficent2

https://ntss01.webserve.net/secure/HEARST/Sweeps/clgredecsweeps_entry.html

Redecorate/Renovate Prize worth $25,000

Approximate retail value (ARV) of merchandise: up to $27,000 or $25,000 cash option.

entry open only to legal U.S. residents, 13 & older at time of entry. Limit one online entry per person or email address per day per Internet location. 

ends 5/31/2005


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.birdseyefoods.com/birdseye/sweeps/



U.S. & D.C. 18+
One entry
Expires June 30, 2004 @ 11:59am ET

Grand Prize: 
Option 1: Professional chef-grade refrigerator (ARV $7,000).
Option 2: Professional chef-grade stove (ARV $7,000).

First Prizes (10): Dinner for up to 6 people prepared by a professional chef in winner's home (ARV $1,000).

Second Prizes (10): One year supply of Birds Eye frozen vegetables based on the average consumption of a family of 4 (ARV $275).

Third Prizes (50): Electric vegetable steamer (ARV $50).


----------



## Maleficent2

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...gedInEntry&sweepname=spacerace_dis_adv_sweeps

only Children 7-14

Only one Entry per person/household/family/e-mail address (regardless of whether one person has more than one e-mail address or more than one person uses the same e-mail address). 

ends June 30

 FOUR (4) GRAND PRIZES (two from each Category): A four (4) day/three (3) night trip for a family of four (4) to attend the Photo Moment and Ride Experience (January 14--January 17, 2005) ("Event") at the Walt Disney World® Resort ("Resort") in Florida ("Trip"), consisting of the following elements: [1] Resort hotel accommodations for four (4) persons (one standard room) for three (3) nights; [2] four (4) 4-Day Park Hopper® Passes for admission to the Magic Kingdom® Park, Epcot®, Disney-MGM Studios and Disney's Animal Kingdom® Theme Park; [3] ground transportation throughout the Resort; [4] special photo moment; [5] a VIP ride with all the winners of the Sweepstakes on the Mission: SPACE attraction; [6] if winner resides more than two hundred fifty (250) miles from Resort, round-trip coach air transportation for four (4) between the gateway airport nearest winner's residence and Orlando International Airport and [7] airport/hotel transfers. Airline carrier and Resort regulations and conditions apply. All expenses not specifically mentioned herein are not included and are solely the winner's responsibility, including but not limited to: round-trip transportation between winner's residence and the Resort if winner's residence is less than two hundred fifty (250) miles from the Resort, round-trip transportation between the winner's residence and any airport of departure, hotel room service, parking fees, laundry service, food, alcoholic beverages, merchandise, souvenirs, local and long distance telephone calls, tips, gratuities and service charges. Winner and guests must be available to attend the Event or the prize may be forfeited and an alternate winner selected. Approximate retail value: $4,500


----------



## Maleficent2

same address as above but click on Play game to win a HP Computer

ages7-14 US and CANADA


----------



## J&D

Win a trip anywhere in the U.S., Canada, UK, France, or Japan with a Gap store.

www.gap.com/getaway

Limit one entry/person/day. Expired!


----------



## Mish19

Hope this hasn't been posted yet.

Win a Wiener-mobile plush toy from Oscar Meyer.

http://kraft3.promotions.com/iwish/iw_splash.do


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Universal.

http://www.sonypictures.com/movies/spiderman/sweepstakes/ 

Limit one entry/person/day. Expired!


----------



## gdulaney

Win a Disney Cruise Vacation!!

http://www.starzsummergoldsweeps.com 

ends June 30, 2004
1xday per person/email

Grand Prize (1): 7-night Disney Cruise Vacation for winner and three (3) guests. Prize includes round trip coach airfare between gateway airport near winner's home and Orlando, FL, inside stateroom quad occupancy onboard accommodations, round trip transfers between airport and Port Canaveral and onboard meals and entertainment. Approximate Retail Value (ARV): $5,808. 

All travel arrangements must be made through the Sponsor's agency by August 31, 2004, and at least 45 days in advance of trip. Travel must be completed by March 1, 2005.


----------



## dtuleya

EXPIRED


----------



## Maleficent2

Online entry or Mail

http://www.welchsfresh.com/enter_contest.asp

To enter, hand-print your name, complete address, daytime phone number and email (if any) on a 3 x 5 card and mail in an envelope to: Family Fun in the Sun Sweepstakes, P.O. Box 6025, Kensington, CT 06037-6025. No mechanical reproductions. Or visit www.welchsfresh.com, www.mottsfresh.com or www.tropicanafresh.com, and follow the entry instructions. Limit one electronic entry per household and per email address. Each entry must be mailed or emailed separately and received by 11:59 p.m. ET on December 31, 2004, WHEN THE SWEEPSTAKES ENDS



Grand Prize (1): A trip for four to Orlando, Florida. Prize consists of round-trip coach air transportation between major airport in U.S. or Canada nearest winners home and Orlando, 4 nights hotel accommodation (2 rooms), plus $800 cash. Trip must be completed by 12/31/05. Some blackout dates may apply. Approximate retail value (ARV) $6,000


Welchs Fresh, along with Tropicana Fresh, Motts Fresh, and 5 a Day are holding a Family Fun in the Sun sweepstakes. The grand prize is a 5-day, 4-night trip for four to Orlando, FL! First prize is $2000 towards a new computer. Ten second prizes--$100 gift card to a local retailer of your choicewill be awarded, too. 

When can I enter? 
Sweepstakes runs from June-December 2004. A random drawing will be held in January 2005; winners will be announced at this time.

How do I enter?
To enter sweepstakes, simply send your contact informationincluding first and last name, address, daytime phone number, and email addressto the address below. Or, click here and fill in the requested information to enter online. Limit one electronic entry per household and per email address. Each entry must be mailed or emailed separately. Click here to view sweepstakes official rules.

Mail entry to:
Family Fun in the Sun Sweepstakes
P.O. Box 6025
Kensington, CT 06037-6025


----------



## Maleficent2

Win A trip to OJ County and Knotts Berry Farm


http://www.visitorangecounty.net/sweep/rules.html


----------



## meeshi

Playhouse Disney's GO GO with JoJo Sweepstakes

NO PURCHASE NECESSARY. Open only to parents/legal guardians ("Parent") of a child or children between 2 and 7 years of age ("Child") as of 06/18/04. Ends 11:59:59 PM (PT) on 7/16/04. See Official Rules for details. 

http://psc.disney.go.com/disneychannel/playhouse/jojoscircus/jojosweeps/index.html


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to WDW.

http://clients.eprize.net/ag/summer/index.tbapp?page=alternate_form

Limit 5 entries/person/day. Contest ends 9/7/04.


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to WDW.

https://secure.disney.go.com/wdw/special/magicalgatherings/register/login?bhcp=1

Limit one entry/ person or e- mail address. Contest ends 9/10/04.


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Disneyland.

http://www.verybestkids.com/THCB_school_04/landing.aspx

Limit one entry/person/e-mail address. Contest ends 12/31/04.


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to WDW.

http://abc.go.com/daytime/supersoap/mgm/index.html

Limit one entry/person/email address. Contest ends 8/22/04.


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Disneyland.

http://auctions.images.go.com/Image...promotions/sweeps0704/sweepstakes_splash.html

Limit one entry/person/day. Contest ends 10/28/04.


----------



## dcg0317

Win a trip for 2 to LA for the EMA adwards.
http://www.eddiebauer.com/ema2/default.asp?&cm_ven=email&cm_cat=245&cm_pla=A1R&cm_ite=Sweeps


----------



## kpgclark

Are there any Disney (company) sweepstakes running right now?


----------



## BCVOwner2002

> _Originally posted by kpgclark _
> *Are there any Disney (company) sweepstakes running right now? *



Here are some.  I'm not sure if they are posted here already or not but:  

Enter to win a trip to Disneyland and sweepstakes ends 10/28/04:

http://auctions.images.go.com/Image...promotions/sweeps0704/sweepstakes_splash.html

Ends 08/23/04 - Twilight Zone Tower of Terror 3 night/4day trip to Disneyland:

http://register.go.com/go/sweeps/02/main


----------



## kpgclark

Thanks!


----------



## dtuleya

https://www.anytimeisbbqtime.com/default1.asp


5 Grand Prizes - $10,000 and an exclusive BBQ party for 25 of your family and friends, including catering by a professional chef!  


500 First Prizes - Cozy, zip-front Kingsford® fleece vest - perfect for cool evening barbecues!

NO PURCHASE OR ONLINE SUBSCRIPTION NECESSARY. A PURCHASE DOES NOT INCREASE CHANCES OF WINNING. VOID WHERE PROHIBITED. 

1. Eligibility: Open to legal residents of the fifty (50) United States and District of Columbia who are 18 years of age or older at time of entry. Employees of The Clorox Company ("Sponsor"), their respective agents, affiliates, subsidiary and parent companies, sales representatives, distributors, retailers, contractors, advertising and promotion agencies and any other engaged in the development, production or distribution of sweepstakes materials and each of their respective spouses and immediate family members (regardless of residence) and persons living in the same household as each are not eligible. 

2. How to Enter: To enter, beginning at 12:01 a.m. (ET) on August 1, 2004, visit www.AnytimeIsBBQTime.com and follow the instructions for submitting an electronic entry. Electronic entries must be submitted between 12:01 a.m. ET on August 1, 2004 and 11:59 p.m. ET on September 10, 2004. All electronic entrants must have a valid email address. You may also enter by completing an official entry form available in the promotion FSI print ad or by hand printing your name, street address, city, state, zip code, daytime telephone number, evening telephone number and email address (optional) on a piece of paper, approximately 3" x 5", and mailing your entry to: Kingsford Summer BBQ Celebration Sweepstakes, P.O. Box 312, Madison, WI 53701-0312. All mail-in entries must be postmarked by September 10, 2004 and received by September 17, 2004. *Limit one entry per household, regardless of method of entry. *No mechanically reproduced entries or facsimiles allowed. All entries become the property of the Sponsor and will not be returned.


----------



## BCVOwner2002

One lucky entrant will win a fun- and sun-filled 7-night Caribbean cruise for four, which includes a day at Disney's own private island oasis, Castaway Cay. Everyone who enters gets a piece of paradise with a free Castaway Cay screensaver.  Expires 09/30/04

Here is the link:

http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/d...d=dLoadLoginRoot&CMP=ILC-RICruiseNews&bhcp=1&


----------



## kpgclark

Disney room with a POOH 1 entry (10-31)         

www.thejonesstore.com/pooh

 5 grand prizes includes a Pooh mural installed by a Disney artist
 a Pooh 4 piece bedding set 2 lamps a mobile and4 framed prints
 of baby Pooh Value 8,850.00 and   (50) second prizes that is a framed sericel entitled " Pooh's Hunny Hunt" a 425.00 value.

 One entry ends Oct 31st


----------



## J&D

Win a Disney magic artist coloring set.

http://www.womansday.com/article.asp?section_id=3&article_id=9181&page_number=1&preview=

Limit one entry/person/day. Contest ends 10/1/04.


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Disneyland.

http://register.go.com/bvhe/sweeps/aladdin/entry

Limit 3 entries/person/day. Contest ends 2/28/05.


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Disney World.

http://www.babyeinstein.com/AnimalExpedition/Default.asp?SourceID=1

Limit one entry/person. Contest ends 11/30/04.


----------



## J&D

Win a trip to Disney World.

http://register.go.com/family/sponsors/meltaways/sweeps/entry

Limit two entries/person/day. Contest ends 11/30/04.


----------



## BCVOwner2002

To enter, logo onto www.Omagazine.Info by no later than October 31, 2004 and complete the entry form online for your chance to win. Limit one entry per person. 

One Winner will be eligible to receive a three day/two night trip for to Walt Disney World in Orlando, FL. Winner will receive four roundtrip coach class airfare tickets courtesy of Orbitz and hotel accommodations for four (double room occupancy), courtesy of Radisson Resort Parkway. Winner will receive a $500 gift card, courtesy of babyGap. 
This prize package is based on availability, blackout periods, and excludes major holidays. All expenses not included in prize description are the sole responsibility of the Winner. The Winner has until October 31, 2005 to redeem the prize. Estimated retail value of prize package: $3,000.


----------



## BCVOwner2002

Ends January 31, 2005  INTERNET ENTRY: This Sweepstakes may be entered via the Internet as a registered disneyworld.com guest ("Member") beginning at 12:00 noon, August 18, 2004, and ending at 11:59:59 AM, January 31, 2005 ("Term"). For purposes of these Official Rules ("Rules"), All times and days are Pacific Daylight Time. To enter, log on to: www.stitchescape.com ("Website") login by providing your Member Name and Password. If you are not a Member, you may easily register for free as a guest of the Website through the link on the site by filling out the simple Registration Form. Upon registration, or if you are already a Member, enter the Sweepstakes by clicking the indicated button. Parents/legal guardians ("Parents") of children under the age of 13 will be sent an e-mail notifying them of their child's registration to enter this Sweepstakes. No response by the Parent to the e-mail is required for the child to register. If the Parent does not want his/her child to register and be entered into the Sweepstakes, Parent must click on a link in the e-mail and complete the steps required in order to cancel the child's registration and participation in the Sweepstakes and delete the child's information. Normal Internet access and usage charges imposed by your on-line service will apply. It is your sole responsibility to notify Sponsor if you or your Parent change e-mail address. To do so, go to http://register.go.com/disney/GuestServices/YourAccount/login and log into your Member Account, click on the "Modify" icon and follow the instructions on how to change the e-mail address. 

GRAND PRIZE: A five (5) day / four (4) night trip for four (4) to the Walt Disney World® Resort ("Resort") in Florida


----------



## BCVOwner2002

http://www.bankrate.com/brm/sweeps/save-spend/sweeps.asp

No purchase necessary. Void where prohibited. Sweepstakes open to U.S. residents age 18 and older, and ends September 30, 2004. Limit one entry per household per day. See official rules for details.


----------



## Maleficent2

https://secure.disney.go.com/wdw/special/mcsweeps/index?id=McSweepsEntryPage&bhcp=1


Win a Magicial Gatherings Vacation





Mal


----------



## BCVOwner2002

Swimming with Not the Sharks - Ends Sept 30, 2004

http://www.tvland.com/nickatnite/sweepstakes/shark_tale/index.jhtml

Grand Prize (1): Winner will be awarded with i) round-trip coach airfare for four (4) to Orlando, FL, ii) four (4) nights standard hotel accommodations at the Nickelodeon Hotel, (quad occupancy, room and tax only,) iii) admission for four (4) to Sea World and Discovery Cove, and iv) assorted Nick@Nite and Shark Tale merchandise. Total estimated retail value of the Grand Prize is $4,200.00.


----------



## Maleficent2

http://disney.go.com/sponsors/pillsbury/index.html

US & DC

HOW TO ENTER: parent or legal guardian must visit www.PillsburyBaking.com and print off an Official Entry Form and fill it out by hand OR fill out on a 8 1/2 "x11" or smaller piece of paper and include the following: child's first and last name, street address, city, state, zip code, phone number with area code, child's age as of 9/1/2004, Pillsbury baking product used, name of food creation, description of entrant's favorite baked food creation in fifty (50) words or less, name of parent or legal guardian, and signature of parent or legal guardian, indicating that he/she has read, fully understands and agrees to the Official Rules. Place the completed entry form and a photograph no larger than 8"x 12" of the food creation in an envelope and mail to: Kids Bake It Fun! Contest, P.O. Box 3744, St. Cloud, MN 56397-3744. All entries must be postmarked by November 30, 2004 and received by December 7, 2004


Food creation must include the use of one of the following Pillsbury products: Cake/Cupcake Mix, Brownie Mix, Quick Bread Mix, Cookie Mix, Muffin Mix or Frosting. Food creation entry, in its entirety, must be an edible product. Photo submitted should feature the food creation only (no people or objects, except for plate or pan holding/displaying the food creation). Description and photo of food creation must not violate or infringe the rights of any third party, including but not limited to rights of copyright, trademark, publicity or privacy. LIMIT: One entry (food creation) per entrant. Description and photo must be truthful in all respects and must be solely the original work of entrant (or entrant and his/her parent/legal guardian). DO NOT COPY THE WORK OF OTHERS. No form of entry other than specified herein is permitted; use of automated, programmed, robotic or like forms of entry is prohibited. Any person who attempts to participate with multiple street addresses, under multiple identities to enter multiple times will be disqualified. All entries become the property of Sponsor and will not be returned to the entrant. Sponsor and its agencies are not responsible for lost, late, misdirected, damaged, illegible, incomplete, incorrect, misrouted entries or postage due mail. Sponsor reserves the right to edit, adapt, copyright, publish and use any or all of the entries in any manner Sponsor sees fit, including publishing on the Internet, without additional compensation. 


One (1) Grand Prize: Twenty-Five Thousand Dollars ($25,000). Grand Prize will be awarded in the form of a check in the name of the winner's parent/ legal guardian. Approximate Retail Value (ARV): $25,000. Ten (10) First Prizes: One Thousand Dollars ($1,000). Prize will be awarded in the form of a check in the name of the winner's parent or legal guardian. ARV: $1,000 each. ARV of all prizes: $35,000. All taxes are the sole responsibility of the winner's parent/ legal guardian. Prizes are not transferable. No prize substitution allowed. Limit one First Prize per household (Grand Prize winner will receive one (1) First Prize and one (1) Grand Prize). Winners will be notified by mail or phone and must return all required documents within the indicated time period. Each First Prize winner's parent or legal guardian will be required to execute an Affidavit of Eligibility and Publicity/Liability Release, to be returned within five (5) days of date notice is sent. Grand Prize winner will be required to execute an additional Affidavit of Eligibility and Publicity/Liability Release, to be returned within five (5) days of date notice is sent. In the event of noncompliance with the foregoing requirements or if prize notification is returned as undeliverable, prize will be forfeited and an alternate winner will be selected


----------



## Maleficent2

Magic Kingdom Travel Trivia

http://www.kingdommagictravel.com/t...rivia_intro.htm

1.Stormalong Bay connects which two resort hotels at Walt Disney World?Yatch Club/Beach Club

2.What Disney animated feature stars Mr. Smee? PETER PAN

3.What is the top of the Splash Mountain attraction called?Chickapin Hill 

4.What attraction is located in the Chinese Theater at the Disney-MGM Studios in Florida?GREAT MOVIE RIDE 

5.The Ewok Village and an Imperial Walker are located outside of which Disney-MGM Studios attraction? 
STAR TOURS

6.What WDW attraction takes guests from 0-60 mph in 2.8 seconds?Rock-n-Roller Coaster

7.What is the name of the white-water rafting journey at Disney's Animal Kingdom?Kali River Rapids

8.In the Magic Kingdom, which land is Peter Pan's Flight located? FantasyLand

9.According to the song, which Disney character is "short, fat and proud of that"?
Winnie the Pooh 


10.Which World Showcase pavilion at Epcot has a statue of St. George, the patron saint of soldiers, slaying a dragon?Germany thanks Buzz2400



Leaving the old questions for reference.....new ones starting June 28th

1.Where at the Walt Disney World resort can guests find names such as I.M. Brave, U.B. Bold and U.R. Courageous?
BIG THUNDER MOUNTAIN 

2.In the movie Peter Pan who does Mr. Smee catch in his hat?TINKERBELLE 

3. What is the name of the 3-D adventure film featured at the Imagination! Pavilion of Epcot's Future World? 
Honey I Shrunk the Audience 

4.As guests walk up Main Street, U.S.A. in the Magic Kingdom, what is the first themed land on the left hand side?Adventureland 

5.Where at Epcot can guests find Tudor Lane and High Street? 
World Showcase UK 

6. In the Living Seas, what are the elevators called that transport guests to the ocean research center, Sea Base Alpha? 
Hydrolators 

7.How many legs support Spaceship Earth? SIX


8. Which of the following holidays is NOT featured in Walt Disney's Carousel of Progress: The Fourth of July, Easter, Christmas, Valentines Day? 
EASTER

9.What type of water craft was previously seen in the water ways of Cinderella Castle? Swan Boats

10.What is the name of the small shrimp boat sitting atop Mount Mayday at Typhoon Lagoon at Walt Disney World? Miss Tilly


__________________


----------



## Maleficent2

http://disney.go.com/sponsors/digforgoldsweeps/index-today.html 


1xper person per day

18 and up

expires October 24, 2004

US and Washington DC only

Grand Prize winner will receive a three (3) day/two (2) night trip for four (4) people to the premiere of "National Treasure" taking place in Los Angeles, CA, tentatively scheduled for November 8, 2004. Winner must be able to travel during this time period, or they will be disqualified and an alternate will be selected. If a winner cannot be found who can travel during this time period, the Grand Prize will not be awarded. Trip will consist of a round trip coach class airfare from a major U.S. gateway within the 48 contiguous United States to Los Angeles, CA; round trip airport transfers; two (2) nights hotel accommodations (based on one room/quad occupancy); and four (4) tickets to the premiere of "National Treasure." Actual value of Grand Prize trip varies, based upon points of departure, dates of travel, and airfare fluctuations. All expenses not specifically mentioned herein are not included and are solely the winner's responsibility, including but not limited to: hotel room service, parking fees, laundry service, food, alcoholic beverages, merchandise, souvenirs, local and long distance telephone calls, tips, gratuities and service charges. Airline carrier and Resort regulations and conditions apply. Travel and lodging are subject to availability, certain restrictions, blackout dates and Sponsor's approval. Travel dates are subject to change and all travel arrangements must be made by Sponsor's agent or a provider of Sponsor's choice. Total ARV of Grand Prize: $4,400.00.


----------



## Maleficent2

Instant Win

http://www.verybestkids.com/Brands/NestleHotCocoa/disney_landing.aspx


To enter: Look for specially marked packages of NESTLE® Hot Cocoa mix starting 08/1/04 through 07/31/05 or when all specially marked packages are exhausted, whichever occurs first. To obtain an official game piece without purchase, print your name, address and phone number on a 3'x 5'card, and mail it in an envelope to: Nestlé Hot Cocoa Passport to Memories Instant Win Game, P.O. Box 4671, Young America, MN 55558-4671. Limit one game piece request per postmarked envelope. Request must be postmarked by 07/31/05. Void in Puerto Rico and where prohibited or restricted.


One (1) grand prize winner will receive a trip for eight (8) to the Walt Disney World® Resort near Orlando, FL. Trip includes: round trip coach air travel for eight (8) between major US airport closest to winner's residence and the Orlando International Airport, eight (8) round trip ground transfers to/from Orlando International Airport and the Walt Disney World® Resort, accommodations for 5 days/4 nights [two (2) standard rooms, quadruple occupancy] at a WALT DISNEY WORLD® Resort hotel, Eight (8) five-day Park Hopper® passes valid for admission to the Magic Kingdom® Park, Epcot®, Disney-MGM Studios and Disney's Animal Kingdom® Theme Park, 1000 Disney Dollars, one Nestlé® Hot Cocoa Welcome Basket, one Walt Disney World® scrapbook set, transportation within the WALT DISNEY WORLD® Resort and choice by winner of one of three Grand Gathering experiences. Each Grand Gathering experience is for winner and 7 guests. Option 1: Participation in the 'Good Morning Gathering' character breakfast experience at MAGIC KINGDOM® Park; Option 2: Participation in the 'Safari Celebration Dinner' includes a guided adventure on the Kilimanjaro Safaris® attraction followed by a dining experience with live entertainment at DISNEY'S ANIMAL KINGDOM® Theme Park; OR Option 3: Participation in the 'International Dinner and Illuminations Dessert Reception' consisting of a buffet of cuisine followed by VIP viewing for IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth , at Epcot® (ARV up to $9450.00). Odds of winning: 1:10,000,000. Accommodations and airfare are SUBJECT TO AVAILABILITY. Travel must be completed by 7/31/06. Expenses not specifically stated are the sole responsibility of the winner. Winner and guests must travel together on the same itinerary. The trip may not be combined with any other offer and travel may not qualify for frequent flyer miles. Certain restrictions and blockout dates may apply. No cash redemptions. No substitutions of prize, except as provided herein. Sponsor reserves the right to substitute prize of equal or greater value for any reason. If winner is unable to complete the trip on the dates specified by Sponsor and agreed to, prize will be forfeited and prize will be awarded via a Second Chance drawing (see below).


----------



## Maleficent2

http://nationaltreasure.movies.go.com/


----------



## buzz2400

http://disney.go.com/sponsors/visa/index.html


----------



## Maleficent2

http://log.go.com/log?srvc=fam&a=1&...go.com/family/sponsors/meltaways/sweeps/entry

two (2) Entries per e-mail address per day 


enter upc code for bonus entry


September 1, and ending at 11:59 P.M., November 30, 2004 ("Term"), there are four (4) ways to enter this Sweepstakes

A seven (7) day/ six (6) night trip for four (4) to the Walt Disney World® Resort ("Resort") in Florida ("Trip"), consisting of the following elements: [1] Resort hotel accommodations for four (4) persons (one standard room) for six (6) nights; [2] four (4) 7-Day Park Hopper® Passes for admission to the Magic Kingdom® Park, Epcot®, Disney-MGM Studios and Disney's Animal Kingdom® Theme Park; [3] complimentary ground transportation throughout the Resort; [4] if winner resides more than two hundred fifty (250) miles from Resort, round-trip coach air transportation for four (4) between the major metropolitan airport nearest winner's residence and Orlando International Airport and [5] airport/hotel transfers. All expenses not specifically mentioned herein are not included and are solely the winner's responsibility, including but not limited to: transportation to the Resort if a winner resides less than two hundred fifty (250) miles from the Resort, round trip transportation between the winner's residence and any airport of origin, hotel room service, parking fees, laundry service, food, alcoholic beverages, merchandise, souvenirs, local and long distance telephone calls, tips, gratuities and service charges. Airline carrier and Resort regulations and conditions apply


----------



## Maleficent2

http://disney.go.com/disneypictures/incredibles/sweepstakes/index.html

Win a trip to St. Kitt

Located in the sunny Caribbean, St. Kitts offers a diverse vacation experience that delights visitors with the destination's warm climate. natural beauty, cultural heritage, and rich history.

 Hike through a tropical rainforest
 Tour historic sugar plantations
 Play golf, watersports, tennis, and more
 Relax on a beautiful beach





Open only to persons who are residents of, and physically located within, the fifty (50) United States or D. C. ("Territory"). Sweepstakes begins at 12:01:00 A.M, October 28, and ends at 11:59:59 P.M., December 5, 2004. 


one per person/household/Address per day  


Good Luck!!!

Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.toomunchfun.com/lunchables/Promotion/LemonySnicket/index.aspx?area=lemony_games



Good Luck

Mal


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.atnzone.com/sweepstakes/sweeps.php?id=polarexpress


Good Luck

Mal

1st One (1) Grand Prize winner will receive a POLAR EXPRESS Prize pack featuring: 
1 "Art of Polar Express" Book 
1 Custom Conductor's Stopwatch 
1 Train Travel Picnic Case 
1 Thermos 


2nd Five(5) runners up will win a prize pack featuring three random selections from the following list: 
Children's 'Conductor' Pajamas 
Baseball Cap 
Charm Bookmarks 
Travel Journal 
Pocket Tees


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.familyfun.go.com/utilities/global/feature/fftv-sweepstakes-main/

must have a BROADBAND connection

1x day


Mal


----------



## Mom2Madi

Join Family Circle and Loews
Cineplex Entertainment
for an exclusive
FREE PREVIEW (of Finding Neverland) - Johnny Depp/Kate Winslet
Thursday, November 11, 2004
at 7:00 PM 

<http://www.startsampling.com/sm/neverland/>


Baltimore, MD
Dallas, TX
Indianapolis, IN
Orlando, FL
Plainville, CT
Seattle, WA


----------



## Maleficent2

http://www.candystand.com/promotions/tpevg/


November 15, 2004 through February 14, 2005, visit www.candystand.com, click on The Polar Express Video Game Sweepstakes link and follow the on-screen instructions to register and enter. Limit one entry per registered user per day. 


One (1) Grand Prize: A Sharp 20 LCD TV, a Nintendo GameCube Console, a Nintendo GameBoy® Advance SP handheld, a Polar Express video game for Nintendo GameCube and a Polar Express video game for Nintendo GameBoy® Advance (estimated retail value is $1,528.97). Ten (10) First Prizes: A Nintendo GameCube Console, a Nintendo GameBoy® Advance SP handheld, a Polar Express video game for Nintendo GameCube and a Polar Express video game for Nintendo GameBoy® Advance (estimated retail value is $229.97).


Good Luck

Mal


----------



## Beanie

This thread is now closed!  To find the new Contest thread, please click HERE 

Thanks!


----------

